# Marketplace on Roofing Contractors W/ Mike Holmes



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

vos said:


> With the refines what if you are just getting a established and starting the bigness? Also whats the best way to learn how to do estaminets?


Well............the FIRST step would be learning proper grammar and how to spell..................


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I am doing what I can with spell check.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> yea his roofers estimated my friends roof at 2x, they said it was because they use american shingles:no:, they use IKO, those are same price or cheaper
> 
> wow i just watched it, his roofers are expensive, we got ours done like theirs for $4g


 
I don't think the point trying to be brought to light here is that Mike Holmes is 2x as expensive.


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

vos said:


> I am doing what I can with spell check.



Give the guy a break, he's from Oswego and probably has brain freeze from the 150+ inches of snow we have gotten this year...

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

Duane1982 said:


> Give the guy a break, he's from Oswego and probably has brain freeze from the 150+ inches of snow we have gotten this year...
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


No just cant spell!:sad:


----------



## roof pro (Mar 7, 2011)

I refuse to do ROs I've tried to explain why to people who insist that's what they want. They usually tell me something like: "Let me worry about that" I reply: That's fine, but someone else will have to do it, I refuse.


----------

